# Hot Rod Jeep



## EBorraga (Jul 12, 2010)

Last week I posted a few pics of my Jeep painted. I've since finished the interior. Complete with a custom steel dash I made, also custom Auto-Meter gauges with some woodworking intertwined. I'm a huge Chevy fan so Had to incorporate the Chevy logo into it. If it ever cools off here I'm gonna paint the doghouse on it. Just to friggin hot here, and I don't have a paint booth.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 12, 2010)

Looking good Ernie. What size motor is that?


----------



## David M (Jul 12, 2010)

just a gess 4.0 inline 6


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea, just a 4.0. I rebuilt it over the winter. Got a rebuilt 360 sitting in the garage just waiting for something. Had it in the jeep, but decided it was way to much motor just to drive around town.


----------



## Mark (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool toy. Enjoy....


----------

